# LOT'S of pics...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Some recent pics from my mousery...

3 piebald does from a feederbreeder:

Nr. 1 - black piebald:

































Nr. 2 - black tan? piebald:

































Nr. 3 - chocolate tan piebald:

































3 siamese piebald does - the first looks pregnant:

Nr. 1:

































Nr. 2:

































Nr. 3:

































2 does after Äppel & Olivia:

Black:

















Dove:

















4 black does after Content & Queen of Diamonds:

Nr. 1:

















Nr. 2:

















Nr. 3:

















Nr. 4 (tan):

















Copycat, Contents son:

































Äppel, big handsome PEW buck <3

























Candida, PEW doe after Donkey & Pippi:

























Catalina, dove doe after Donkey & Pippi:

















Constantine, cpb buck:

















Nissa, agouti texel doe after Donkey & Bell:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

So lovely, every single one of them :love1


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love the ears on Catalina


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, such sweet meeces, I love Candida and Constantine!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the little splashed mousie! Catalina looks like she needs a neck brace on account of the ears, and the PEW, Candida, is absolutely drop dead fab.


----------

